# nebengewerbe, was muss ich beachten



## mike2 (4. Juni 2005)

hallo,
ich bin fliesenlegermeister und möchte mich vorerst nebenberuflich selbstständig machen und für die nächsten monate bei meinem arbeitgeber angestellt bleiben bis mein laden läuft und ich dann in die vollzeit selbstständigkeit gehe. was muss ich beachten, welche versicherungen brauche ich, brauch ich für ein nebengewerbeüberhaupt versicherungen, wie sieht es mit der krankenversicherung aus? muss hierfür extra eine abschliessen? wo kann ich mich kundig machen wie und was ich alles beachten muss? was ist mit der steuer? was ist hier bei einem nebengewerbe zu beachten? fragen über fragen und keiner kann sie mir so recht beantworten. bei der handwerkskammer weisst man mich nur auf einen bertiebsberater hin. die verlangen einen haufen geld. das sehe ich nicht ein.
hoffe jemand kann mir weiter helfen.
Mfg mike


----------



## Rena Hermann (5. Juni 2005)

In deinem durchgehend klein geschriebenen Buchstabenwust 
ohne Absatz hab ich nach der dritten Zeile aufgegeben. 
Hatte ehrlich gesagt keine Lust das fünfmal durchzulesen 
um zu verstehen welche Fragen _du_ hast. 

Wieso machst du es den Helfern nicht leichter, dir zu helfen?
Siehe dazu auch die eigentlich nicht zu übersehenden 
rot geschriebenen Hinweise beim Themen erstellen oder antworten. 

Den Titel hab ich verstanden - ich würde dir raten, einfach mal hier
bei Suchen&Finden (Link rechts oben auf jeder Seite) oder in
einer Suchmaschine deiner Wahl mal den Begriff "Nebengewerbe"
einzugeben. Da müßtest du einiges an Infos finden. 

Grüße
Rena


----------



## Grübelmonster (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo Mike2,
Du musst ein Gewerbeschein beantragen, ihn aber als Kleinstunternehmen laufen lassen und dort beim Gewerbeamt sofort mitteilen, das es ein Nebenwerb ist und du dir nur die möglichkeit waren möchtest, einen evtl Folgeauftrag mitzunehmen und deshalb nicht auf Honorarbasis arbeitest als Freiberufler.

Danach gehst du zum Finanzamt und teilst denen mit, 
das du dein Kleinsunternhmen gegründet hast,
Ich glaube die Grenze lag bei Steuerfrei 16800 Euro.
Dort wirst du gefragt nach deinen "vorraussichtlichen Verdienst" im Jahr.
Den erzählst du das gleiche,
also das du einen bis zwei Kleinstaufträge bekammonen kannst und bei weitem unter den 16800 Euro bleibst inclusive Lohn bist und du nur die möglichkeit waren möchtest,unkompliziert legal arbeiten zu können. 
Das schöne daran ist,  das du deinen Lohn, den du sonst wo verdienst in den Steuerfreien Satz, 
in die 16800 Euro integrieren musst.
Alles was dadrüber verdient wird, 
solltest du ja eh, in dein Kleinstunternehmen investieren bzw. dessen Schulden bei der Bank abtragen !

Also bei den beiden Ämtern musst du das sofort mitteilen !

Aber geh einfach mal, bei (d)einen Steuerberater vorbei, 
falls du noch Kinder, Haus, Auto, etc. hast .

MfG


----------



## Ellie (11. Juni 2005)

Moin,

als Handwerker gibt es evtl. noch Bestimmungen und unter http://www.ihk24.de findest Du auch online einige Informationen dazu. Meister bist du ja, (wiehastdubeiderrechtschreibungdieprüfunggeschafft?) und ob Du dich in die Handwerksrolle eintragen mußt kann ich dir nicht beantworten.

Den Gang zu einem Unternehmens- oder Steuerberater wird dir dann nicht erspart bleiben, wenn Du weiterführende und spezielle Fragen beantwortet haben möchtest.

Für den Start gibt es unter http://www.bmwa.bund.de/ unter Existenzgründung eine kostenlose CD, die viele Informationen zu den Themen Selbständigkeit und Kalkulation erhält. Die Arbeit das durchzuarbeiten und daraus die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen kann dir hier keiner abnehmen.

Viel Glück,
Ellie


----------

